# orange peel removal with a DA



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Now i know car pro do a microfibre pad to use for orange peel removal, but when you look up the description it says use with a rotary. Can these be used wuth a DA/orbital machine? Presumably the same thing applies about checking your paint for rate of removal?
Also, is it best to use a specific polish to remove it ir can you use anything, say megs #205?


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Though I've not tried this on a full car (just someone's boot lid on a training day), dependent on your paint hardness I'd have thought you'll be there all year with a DA, if it has any impact at all. Wet sanding with a block is the quickest route of course but not everyone is that brave. A rotary with suitable pad and materials may work but I'd have thought that could lead to inconsistent depth if you're not skilled at it.


----------



## psynx (Jun 19, 2013)

if your talking about the velvet and denim pads, you do need a rotary and a cutting compound not a polish for optimum results. I have never seen or heard of people using them on a DA machine, but maybe you can ask Corey and he can probably answer into more detail.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, i have a practice panel i can work on which i could learn to wetsand on, i was just curious to see if it could be done with a DA. Thanks for your replies :thumb:


----------



## allenk4 (Jan 24, 2014)

The _CarPro Denim Pads_ can produce excellent results on OEM paint using a DA and compound (M105, FG400). I used a FLEX 3401 and M105 with the 5.3" pads and an old Porter Cable with the 3" pads.

- Speed Setting of 5.5 - 6
- Light to No pressure
- 8 passes
- Tape every edge and bodyline

The Velvet pads do not offer enough cut on a DA

IMO this process is safer for most Hobbyist Detailers, but will not yield the laser DOI that wet sanding can.

There are lots of great wet sanding tips over on AGO by Mike Phillips himself that are very helpful.


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't bother using it to remove the orange peel on a da, or even a rotary.

Far safer to wetsand then polish back quickly with the da


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

The car pro denim pads can be used to effectively remove orange peel. 
Take a look for yourself
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=317154


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They can reduce op on fresh paint when used with a random orbital, but its not so effective on oem paint. A trues dual action machine will get close to the rotary results with an even crisper finish on oem, but its still down to the rotary for proper reduction on oem paint I'm afraid. On something like bmw etc. Just set to about 1000-1100rpm handwork side to side slowly with something like m101. Keep spurring or even better compressing your pad out and swap them regularly. Stay away from edges and swage lines buy a few mil, as you would when sanding


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A DA no chance.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks one and all


----------

